
Tesla, rivals, software may kill petrol car as soon as 2025 - oska
http://reneweconomy.com.au/2016/tesla-rivals-software-may-kill-petrol-car-soon-2025
======
rplst8
Unless they plan to line the streets with electrical outlets that are either
free or have some way to associate payment for services, this seems like quite
a stretch for a nine year span. Millions of people don't have a garage they
park their car in every night, rather they rely on overnight street parking.

